# Aloe Vera Gel



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

WSP is no longer carrying there aloe vera gel. Does anybody have a source for this stuff?? I really don't want to switch to the aloe vera oil unless I have to.

Thanks,
PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have always got mine from wallmart, it is always hidden on a bottom shelf and comes in gallon jugs. I use it in my soap and lotion and a sunburn spray. Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I get mine from the same place Vicki does, though I'd like to add it's usually found in pharmacy - and around where the caster & mineral oils are. Happy hunting 

Lynn


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I buy that, too, in the gallon jugs, but it's aloe vera JUICE not aloe vera gel that I get.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

The same here. Walmart aloe juice on the bottom shelf in the drug dept. I freeze it, tho. Does anyone else? The hotel soaps are water, aloe & gm. The aloe burnt the first time I tried it so I have been freezing it ever since. I use this odd combo to get the color right - it's a very color specific soap.

jenny


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I do freeze mine, in ice cube trays. Works great. I use that for 50% of my liquid and GM for the other half. I add the lye to the frozen aloe vera juice and add the GM at emulsion.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! I'll go and check it out. 

PJ


----------

